# sql substage



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

Wanting to upgrade the sub stage. Right now I have (2) Boston 10" G5's in a ported enclosure about 1.2cft @ around 35hz each. Using a Kicker zx850.2. I think the SQ is amazing but want to raise the SPL numbers. I would like to know what your guy's suggestions are for amps and subs. Should I run 1 big amp or 2 smaller ones? AB or D? 10in or 12in? I want to maintain my SQ and raise SPL. 
Application: 2001 GMC 1500 ext cab. 
Budget: $2000 
Box: up to 3cft. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Plottin4success (Nov 3, 2009)

Check out a set of JL w6v2's. They can get decently loud and are an amazing sounding sub. IDQ's might also do the trick for you.


You wont have enough space to go with 2 12's in a ported box if you are keeping under the seat. I would get a class D mono amp for the subs.

A Sundown SAZ1500d would be nice on two of the w6's.


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

Coming from 2 tens, you can probably be good with 1 12 or one 15" woofer on a 100-1500 watts amp.
Take a look at this combo, you will love it. Power, pressure, accuracy, low end,...everything !!! 
SSA Shop - SSA Xcon 12D2 Sub woofer + Sundown SAZ-1500D Amplifier combo

It-s a D class amp, but even with a 1000 watts amp, this sub will shine !


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

Its nice being able to fit everything under and behind the seat right now... the box im using now is a front firing and it barley fit a 10" under the seat. Thankyou for your suggestions guys, I am also contemplating 2 10" idmax subs on a saz-2000 what do you think?


----------

